# clown poles



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2008)

decided to try a shorter set of poles next time out in the bumps.  Had an old pair laying around.

before:






after:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting some clown poles for the bumps..I'm just used to always using 50 inch poles..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

Go shorter.  and once you think they're too short, cut another inch off them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Wouldn't adjustable poles be the best..are they heavy???  I like heavy poles..lol..


----------



## Philpug (Dec 3, 2008)

I keep cutting mine down and they are still too short.... bah dum dump.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 3, 2008)

i just fell on my poles a few times, bent them up real good, now they are nice and short  for the bumps! the only problem was one was longer than the other for a while  then i fell on that one  and now they are perfect


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> decided to try a shorter set of poles next time out in the bumps.  Had an old pair laying around.
> 
> before:
> 
> ...



Sweet, now I'm not the only one with white girly looking clown poles...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 3, 2008)

I've gone with 44" poles a couple times this season. Looking at the video from Sunday, I think I'm about at the right height, but 42" might be better. Still see some vertical movement in the hands, but that might just be planting on the top of the bump.

Incidentally, I'm 5'10".


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I've gone with 44" poles a couple times this season. Looking at the video from Sunday, I think I'm about at the right height, but 42" might be better. Still see some vertical movement in the hands, but that might just be planting on the top of the bump.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm 5'10".




lol 5'10" myself and i'm using 42" poles.  its like a video game.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2008)

I really ought to measure my clown poles, which are probably too short.  I'm 6'4" and they're shorter than most women's poles that I see, including my wife's who's 5'5"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Until I started skiing gates I had no idea about hand position and with bumps I guess it's important as well..I just like the longer poles for skating and the starthouse..


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2008)

do you measure from end to end or from basket to grip or ???


----------



## mondeo (Dec 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> do you measure from end to end or from basket to grip or ???



I measure from the beginning of the 4 to the end of the ", wherever the pole is marked.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I measure from the beginning of the 4 to the end of the ", wherever the pole is marked.



Huh?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2008)

i am 5'7" and use 42" poles.  they feel just right. despite my poor form the shorties keep me leaning forward.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i am 5'7" and use 42" poles.  they feel just right. despite my poor form the shorties keep me leaning forward.



i'm same size, perhaps i can borrow yours and give them a try next time i see you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm same size, perhaps i can borrow yours and give them a try next time i see you.



no problem. give 'em a whirl.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

My new poles are 46". Still haven't committed to chopping them yet. Probably should just get baskets for my old poles (~45") and whack them to 44".


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wouldn't adjustable poles be the best..are they heavy???  I like heavy poles..lol..


I don't think adjustable poles feel as solid as a one-piece... but I love my adjustables. I can shorten them up for ascents and bumps and I usually lengthen them for the steep stuff. One stop shop.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Huh?


My method of measurement is reading the poles to see what length the manufacturer says they are.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> My method of measurement is reading the poles to see what length the manufacturer says they are.



Gary asked how you measure a cut pole.

End to end.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> My method of measurement is reading the poles to see what length the manufacturer says they are.



That's what I thought you meant, doesn't work too well on a cut pole though.. 



Greg said:


> Gary asked how you measure a cut pole.
> 
> End to end.



So, from tip to end of grip?


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, from tip to end of grip?



Yep.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

If I remember I'll measure my poles tonight.  I've been curious how long they were...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I remember I'll measure my poles tonight.  I've been curious how long they were...



make sure you post that measurement.  I'll be on pins and needles till i find out!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> make sure you post that measurement.  I'll be on pins and needles till i find out!



Your interest in my pole length disturbs me...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gary asked how you measure a cut pole.
> 
> End to end.



ok, thanks. my everyday poles are 48".  i had cut my old ones down to 46 but after reading comments i took another inch off.  I'll give the 45" a try next time out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 6'4".  My normal poles measure about 49.5" from the tip to the top of the grip and my bump poles (that I mostly only take out at Sundown) measure about 43.5".  

I'd like to find some 46", or so, poles to use as an all purpose pole.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm 6'4".  My normal poles measure about 49.5" from the tip to the top of the grip and my bump poles (that I mostly only take out at Sundown) measure about 43.5".
> 
> I'd like to find some 46", or so, poles to use as an all purpose pole.



Next time you have the girly specials out, we'll trade for a few runs (mine are 46"). I'd like to see how I do with a ~44" pole. You might also discover you like the forgiveness of the composite.


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> You might also discover you like the forgiveness of the composite.


You mean instead of bending the f* out of his poles when he falls? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.  I'll have them out on Sunday.  I'll try not to crush your fancy green handled poles...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's what I thought you meant, doesn't work too well on a cut pole though..


But I'm trying to follow 2knees's lead in not posting any useful information...


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You mean instead of bending the f* out of his poles when he falls? :lol:



Ha! That and he might find them to be a bit more forgiving on the pole plant. They absorb a bit of shock.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

mondeo said:


> But I'm trying to follow 2knees's lead in not posting any useful information...



Well, then you're doing a good job.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! That and he might find them to be a bit more forgiving on the pole plant. They absorb a bit of shock.



Agreed. I like my composites.

I also appreciate that on cold days they stay warmer than aluminum poles. (under the leg on a lift ride they are appreciably warmer.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Agreed. I like my composites.
> -w



me too. i remember when i first got them how impressed i was with the flexibility and strength they had.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2008)

mondeo said:


> But I'm trying to follow 2knees's lead in not posting any useful information...




hey, i told you i was your height and used 42" poles.  that's worth its weight in gold right there.

I have feelings too man.   that hurt me, deeply.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> hey, i told you i was your height and used 42" poles.  that's worth its weight in gold right there.
> 
> I have feelings too man.   that hurt me, deeply.



do you know how i know you're gay?  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> do you know how i know you're gay?  ;-)



more unprovoked insults hurled my way.

keep it up, someday i wont come back here and then you'll all be sorry.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2008)

I lost the whole of the point of this thread.


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> more unprovoked insults hurled my way.
> 
> keep it up, someday i wont come back here and then you'll all be sorry.



You're going to take all your toys and play somewhere else?

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

I could see Pat going postal. Definitely.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You're going to take all your toys and play somewhere else?
> 
> :lol:




This is what I did... http://travian.wikia.com/wiki/Travian_Wiki

I am in a top rated alliance, we have a strong meta and confed with another top alliance.We dominated our sector and caused evil to all that opposed us. 

MUAHAHAHAHA.... *cough,cough*


----------



## powbmps (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

powbmps said:


>



:lol: Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

powbmps said:


>



How did that picture of Pat get on there?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How did that picture of Pat get on there?




man, flickr is blocked at work for me.  someone put that in the gallery so i know how i'm being picked on.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> man, flickr is blocked at work for me.  someone put that in the gallery so i know how i'm being picked on.








The new ultimate insult:

*You're such a clown pole!*

:lol:


----------



## jack97 (Dec 6, 2008)

Look at the length of these clown poles.... the guy is doing the swing turn drill on the flats, poles don't even touch the snow.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm 5'7" and my poles were cut to 41". I liked the shorter length, before I fell on them and broke myself. I think I will cut another inch or so off of them for next time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> My new poles are 46". Still haven't committed to chopping them yet. Probably should just get baskets for my old poles (~45") and whack them to 44".



Cut them to a bit over 45" most of the season. Just recently cut them down to 44" and I'm loving them in the bumps now once I corrected my hand position. 44" is the perfect length for me. I'm 6'1".


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

A few of the guys I was skiing with over the weekend were talking about pole length on the chair. One of them commented on how most bump skiers use poles that are too short. He was using 46" poles, and I think he said his height was 5'11". Poles were sized according to Evan Dybvig. Comments were made about what comparing pole size was like. Hilarity ensued (well, maybe not hilarity.)

I'm 5'10" and use 44". They may be a little too short. One of the things short poles hides is improper planting practice; poles that are too short can compensate for planting on the top of the bump rather than the backside.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2009)

i felt like my poles were too short last weekend when i was on GB. felt like my hands were over my head the whole time.   Then i straightened up and it felt better.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2009)

Went to 44 from 50- am 5'9"-- seem about right-- not that I would know..I do know I am having fewer issues with my shoulders being thrown open and arms back.. but that might be attributable to the hours spend breaking down the film on Greg and co....


----------



## jack97 (Mar 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One of the things short poles hides is improper planting practice; poles that are too short can compensate for planting on the top of the bump rather than the backside.



I stopped worrying about where the tips hit the mogul; backside or top. Makes me look down and prevents me from looking out 3-5 bumps ahead. As long as they don't get in the the way, I'm cool with that. The other reason is that the bumps take different forms, last week with the warm spell, the bumps where not that high while three weeks ago they where way taller. Couple of ways you can adapt due to terrain; cast the pole at different angles by flexing the wrist to start the plant and let the elbows extend to make tip contact (if the bump is low). 

What I found was key (for me) was to focus on the casting and absorption; somewhere along the way, the tip will make contact . 

btw, look at the way sammi and travis cast the poles with the wrist and the way travis elbows flexes and extends. 

http://www.mogullogic.com/movies/sammiabsorption.wmv

http://www.mogullogic.com/movies/travistiming.wmv


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2009)

Having never cut my own poles is there an easy / recommended way of removing the grips? Mine are 46", I'm 5'8 and am thinking of going down to 44"


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

jack97 said:


> I stopped worrying about where the tips hit the mogul; backside or top. Makes me look down and prevents me from looking out 3-5 bumps ahead. As long as they don't get in the the way, I'm cool with that. The other reason is that the bumps take different forms, last week with the warm spell, the bumps where not that high while three weeks ago they where way taller. Couple of ways you can adapt due to terrain; cast the pole at different angles by flexing the wrist to start the plant and let the elbows extend to make tip contact (if the bump is low).
> 
> What I found was key (for me) was to focus on the casting and absorption; somewhere along the way, the tip will make contact .
> 
> ...



Well said. The only issue I've had with going shorter is occasionally missing a pole plant, i.e. casting the tip over the bump. Not that you should be relying on the pole for balance or support, but not feeling the pole plant can really throw you off balance.



deadheadskier said:


> Having never cut my own poles is there an easy / recommended way of removing the grips? Mine are 46", I'm 5'8 and am thinking of going down to 44"



Warm the grip and upper part of the pole with a hair dryer for several minutes. Once it's good and warm, stick the grip in a bench vice (protect it with a rag or something) and twist the pole out of the grip.

Cut the pole with a sawzall or hack saw and use a rubber mallet to pound the grip back on. You might want to file down the cut end if it's jagged (especially on alum poles) and maybe throw a bit of electrical tape over the end if still sharp. The grips on some poles like K2 4-Speeds are really soft and spongy. I've have a cut pole bust through the top of a pair of those.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Having never cut my own poles is there an easy / recommended way of removing the grips? Mine are 46", I'm 5'8 and am thinking of going down to 44"


Warm up the grip to get it off. After just holding the grip for a while in a room at 60°F, I was able to twist it off. I've heard of the blow dryer approach, but I don't have one, and I didn't feel like sticking it in boiling water.

To get it back on, I dunked the end of the pole in alcohol and just slammed the grip back on with the floor.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> The only issue I've had with going shorter is occasionally missing a pole plant, i.e. casting the tip over the bump. Not that you should be relying on the pole for balance or support, but not feeling the pole plant can really throw you off balance.



Yeah sometimes missing a plant happens to me but if you think about it then the bump wasn't that high to begin with nor the trough was too deep....so its not much of a bump. Instead of freezing up waiting for the tip to make contact, its best to continue down the line...ok, easier said than done. 

What I found by accident while making short turns in the flats was just to use the motion of flicking down the wrist or extended the elbows to start the turn instead waiting for tip contact. This helps in making faster turns since I don't have to wait for the tip contact and making myself late for the next turn. 

Check out this vid of ryan johnson, former Canadian freestyler. His plant are not to touching the snow, downward motion of the wrist and elbow is starting the turn initiation.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

after making it through almost the whole season on my short poles i was ready to cut my "good ones" down.  the old aluminum poles were easy to work with but when i tried to remove the grips on the composite poles i failed. need to try again with the hairdryer trick.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2009)

Try a little compressed air. I've used it before on stubborn ATV grips.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 8, 2010)

After hearing and reading about the benefits of shorter poles in the bumps, I tried out my wife's 46" poles this weekend and loved them.  I'm 6'2" and my poles have been 52" for as long as I can remember.  Putting our gear away last night I tucked her poles away in my ski bag...might have to bring those along for mogul days when she's not skiing.  If I decide I like them, maybe I'll buy some non-Roxy short poles of my own (not worth cutting mine down...they're on their last leg as it is).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Having never cut my own poles is there an easy / recommended way of removing the grips? Mine are 46", I'm 5'8 and am thinking of going down to 44"



Alpinezone stimulates the economy again.  I had to swing over to the local shop to pick up some skis.  I read this thread and figured I'd check out some poles.

figured what the heck and went with a 42.  

.....and to further stimulate the local economy, I got my Kryptons remolded.  Always felt they were a hair too tight in the toe box.  seems perfect now.


----------

